# where do you track junkies shop?



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

for things like Pagid brake pads, ATE rotors, brake fluid, etc... what's a good online source for performance parts?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Many places sell these items. Bavarian Auto, Turner Motorsport, etc. Search the web and the advertiser's index. The prices are often very close.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I get my pads directly from the manufacturer. Rotors I get from EliteAuto in Ontario, Canada. Brake fluids I get from this place in Temecula or look out for group buys.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Also check out xpengineering.com - Chris Rappas, the owner, is very knowledgeable and a great guy to deal with, and his prices are very competitive.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

I live ~45 min. from HMS. When I finaly get around to using differnt pads and rotors, I'll probably just drive out and pick them up. 

Oh, yeah. I've already purchased a helmet and 4-point Schroth harnes from them.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have bought from Bav Auto, Turner MotorSports, HMS, Performance Auto, Ground Control, OG Racing (but I went there), LeatherZ and a few others.

You shop around and see who has what you want and at what price. I sometimes don't buy from the cheapest because I am ordering from one and it is easier to just do one order.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks for the replies. i guess i was hoping there was one great place i just didn't know about. also in some cases i'm having problems finding places that even carry what i'm looking for, much less being able to comparison shop.

for instance, the only source i can find for pagid-s pads is bavauto, and i know their prices are often high. the only place i can find Ate Power disc is Turner, again with no point of comparison.

[BTW i couldn't find the right link for "Performance Auto"]


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

Also try Eurasian. They are reliable.
Lots of goodies for BMW's at very good prices.
Actually that is the first place I look.

eap4parts.com.

They advertise in Roundel every month.

Example" Redline oil for 6.79 per quart......and less when you
purchase a case of 12.


----------

